# isdn4linux im 8.0er



## razor (22. Juli 2002)

so. als erstes wär es ganz ok wenn jemand wissen würde wo die ganzen konfigurationsdateien jetzt so liegen. einige sin ja wieder zu finden, andere jedoch nich (z.b.: rc.ippp).

Dann hab ich da immern problem mit dem verbindungsaufbau. wenn ich michs erste ma einwähl bekomm ich immer keine verbindung. beim zweiten mal, nachdem ich dann verbindung getrennt hab, gehts.

==> WIESO DAS ?

Des weiteren hab ich das problem das lokal auf meinem UNIX-RECHNER die Namensauflösung in normaler geschwindigkeit abläuft. im LAN muss ich jedoch wenigstens 10 sekunden warten bis ein name aufgelöst wird.

So, jetzt noch zu dem zu dem ich die konfigurationsdateien brauch. ich hab vor den B-Kanal zu aktivieren wenn ein rechner aus dem LAN ins Inet will, so dass ich ungestört weiter cs zocken kann ohne rumzulaggen.
wenn jemand so was schon gemacht hat oder weiss wo man nachlesen kann wos steht wär ich sehr dankbar wenn ers posten könnt.


SCHO MA DANKE


----------



## Christian Fein (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von razor _
> *so. als erstes wär es ganz ok wenn jemand wissen würde wo die ganzen konfigurationsdateien jetzt so liegen. einige sin ja wieder zu finden, andere jedoch nich (z.b.: rc.ippp).
> *



Konfiguration findet sich immer 
/etc

Spezielle Konfiguration für die einzelnen User immer im homeverzeichniss.
Zumeist mit 
.programmname




> *
> Dann hab ich da immern problem mit dem verbindungsaufbau. wenn ich michs erste ma einwähl bekomm ich immer keine verbindung. beim zweiten mal, nachdem ich dann verbindung getrennt hab, gehts.
> 
> ==> WIESO DAS ?
> *



Wie soll ich da jetzt ne fernwartet abgeben koennen, sorry aber mit dem 
resultat kann ich nichts anfangen.
Etwas informationen sind nötig. Selbst dann kann mann nicht versprechen auch helfen zu koennen.
Schau mal in deinen log dateien
/var/log

ob du da eine fehlermeldung findest du uns weiterhilft.




> *
> Des weiteren hab ich das problem das lokal auf meinem UNIX-RECHNER die Namensauflösung in normaler geschwindigkeit abläuft. im LAN muss ich jedoch wenigstens 10 sekunden warten bis ein name aufgelöst wird.
> *



Welche nameserver stehen bei dir in der resolv.conf?
Wenn du einen nameserver im lan eingetragen hast und dann danach den internet nameserver dann kann das schon sein das er erst im webanfragt und dann auf den lokalen.



> *
> So, jetzt noch zu dem zu dem ich die konfigurationsdateien brauch. ich hab vor den B-Kanal zu aktivieren wenn ein rechner aus dem LAN ins Inet will, so dass ich ungestört weiter cs zocken kann ohne rumzulaggen.
> wenn jemand so was schon gemacht hat oder weiss wo man nachlesen kann wos steht wär ich sehr dankbar wenn ers posten könnt.
> *



Schau dir einfach mal man wvdial an.


----------



## razor (22. Juli 2002)

so, also wenn das einwählen fehlschlägt sieht dies im logfile so aus:

Nov  3 21:06:55 linux kernel: ippp0: dialing 1 019160...
Nov  3 21:06:55 linux isdnlog: (HiSax driver detected)
Nov  3 21:06:57 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:06:57 * tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  RING (Data) 
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux ipppd[412]: Local number: 0, Remote number: 019160, Type: outgoing
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux ipppd[412]: PHASE_WAIT -> PHASE_ESTABLISHED, ifunit: 0, linkunit: 0, fd: 7
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux kernel: isdn_net: ippp0 connected
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:07:00 tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  Time:Mon Jul 22 14:12:00 2002 
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:07:00 tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  CONNECT (Data) 
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:07:00 tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  INTERFACE ippp0 calling 019160 
Nov  3 21:07:00 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:07:00 tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  No area info for provider 33_0 (14), destination 019160 
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: MPPP negotiation, He: No We: No
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: CCP enabled! Trying CCP. 
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: CCP: got ccp-unit 0 for link 0 (Compression Control Protocol)
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: ccp_resetci! 
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: local  IP address 172.179.93.69
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: remote IP address 62.53.247.38
Nov  3 21:07:01 linux ipppd[412]: ppp not replacing existing default route to ippp1[0.0.0.0]
Nov  3 21:07:25 linux kernel: isdn_net: ippp1: dial rejected: interface not in dialmode `auto', signalling dst_link_failure 
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:07:28 tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  Normal call clearing (User) 
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: Modem hangup
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: Connection terminated.
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: taking down PHASE_DEAD link 0, linkunit: 0
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: closing fd 7 from unit 0
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: link 0 closed , linkunit: 0
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: reinit_unit: 0 
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux ipppd[412]: Connect[0]: /dev/ippp0, fd: 7
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux kernel: isdn_net: local hangup ippp0
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux kernel: ippp0: Chargesum is 0
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux kernel: ippp_ccp: freeing reset data structure c56cf800
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux kernel: ippp, open, slot: 0, minor: 0, state: 0000
Nov  3 21:07:28 linux kernel: ippp_ccp: allocated reset data structure c56cf800
Nov  3 21:07:29 linux isdnlog: Nov 03 21:07:29 tei 91 calling 019160 with ?  HANGUP ( 0:00:29 )

Das problem mit der namensauflösung hab ich grad gelößt. hab nämlich einfach ma in der named.conf den selben namensserver wie in der resolv.conf eingetragen.   un schon gehts. (das haet ich schon ma früher merken können)

so, ma zu dem wvdial. das is doch soweit ich weiss nur für modem oder !?!?!?


----------



## razor (22. Juli 2002)

hat da nämlich als forwarder ne falsche IP drin.


----------

